# Schweden Miensee in Smaland



## Kölscher (16. März 2010)

Petri zusammen,

wer weiß etwas über den Miensee in Smaland? Im Netz ist fast nichts zu finden!
Hab dort im Juli für 3 Wochen ein Haus direkt am See.
Ich freu mich über jede Info!
Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## daniel_ (17. März 2010)

*AW: Schweden Miensee in Smaland*

Welcher größerer Ort/ Stadt liegt dort in der Nähe?

gruß
Daniel


----------



## Kölscher (17. März 2010)

*AW: Schweden Miensee in Smaland*

@Daniel
Der Mien liegt einige Kilometer südlich vom Asnen. Der nächste größere Ort ist Tingsryd. Es ist schon seltsam, dass es nur sehr wenige Infos im Netz gibt obwohl es ein recht großes Gewässer ist. Da scheint noch niemand geangelt zu haben ;-) Ich war schon 2x am Sinnern, am Algunnen und am Asnen - da gibt es Erfahrungsberichte und Tips zuhauf...
Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Kölscher (30. März 2010)

*AW: Schweden Miensee in Smaland*

Gibt es denn wirklich niemanden der Infos zum Miensee hat???


----------



## SchwedishFisher (8. April 2010)

*AW: Schweden Miensee in Smaland*

Jo Peace

Miensee ???

:l:l

Der Miensee ist echt Hamma

Verwande von mir wohen fast direkt am Mien 
Sau geil da



Genauere Infos 

Mhhhmmmm

Also so direkt hab ich keine richtigen verwert baren Tipps oder so ....

Ich werde diesen Sommer wieder nach  Schweden zum Miensee fahren um das zu Angel xD 
Dann könnte ich dir vllt was sagen 

Ich  weiß auf jeden Fall das der Mien sehr tief ist und das sich da die Hecht auch sehr tief aufhalten ...

Bekannte von mir waren da bereits und haben erzählt : Auf dem Miensee fängt man nicht viel auf den kleineren Seen um den Mien herum und da in der Gegend fängste viele Meterhechte mit 15-20er Wobblern 

Srry mehr weiß ich leider auch noch nicht #c#c#q


----------



## Kölscher (20. April 2010)

*AW: Schweden Miensee in Smaland*

das gibt es doch nicht, dass niemand etwas über den Mien weiß!?

Den Hinweis, dass natürlich ein Reisebericht folgen muß werde ich ernst nehmen...


----------



## engelspitter (20. April 2010)

*AW: Schweden Miensee in Smaland*

Hi....

ich war letztes Jahr 2 mal am Mien. Habe es aber nicht geschafft da zu angeln. Im Frühjahr bin ich auf dem Weg zur Mörrum an dem See vorbei gekommen. Der ist richtig groß und ich befürchte das du dort Stellen kennen musst um was vernünftiges zu fangen. Boot ist sicher hilfreich. 
Im Sommer war ich dann mal zum baden dort.... Man konnte große Barschschwärme beobachten. Auch nen kleineren Hecht haben wir gesehen... also wo kleine sind, sind auch große. Was ich auch noch in Erinnerung habe ist, das wir ewig weit in den See gehen konnten ohne das es richtig tief wurde. 
Aber du hasst ja drei Wochen Zeit das raus zu finden. Möchte dir mal nen anderen See / Fluß ans Herz legen. Google mal nach Röttlangen. Das ist ein Delta des Flußes Rönneby... da haben wir richtig gut gefangen. Hechte und Barsche ohne Ende und was richtig großes verloren, was in der Strömung stand. Ist so ca. 15 km von Tingsryd entfernt, wenn du Richtung Rönneby fährst. 
Zum anderen kann ich dir landschaftlich empfehlen, mal nach Härnäs an die Mörrum zu fahren. ( bitte nicht nach Mörrum ( Ort ) fahren, höchstens zum gucken und Angelkarten kaufen ). Gefangen haben wir zwar nicht viel, aber dafür war ein Meter Hecht dabei. Aber allein die Landschaft und die Ruhe entschädigt. und halt der Reiz auf einen Lachs oder Meeforelle zu treffen. Karte kostet für diese Strecke auch nur 10 oder 15 € am Tag. In Mörrum selbst zahlste ja für ne Tageskarte, wenn du nen guten Pool nimmst fast 100 € .
Hoffe dir ein bißchen geholfen zu haben


----------



## BliWo (20. April 2010)

*AW: Schweden Miensee in Smaland*

Hi Frank,

ja ich kenne den Mien. Hatte dort vor mehreren  Jahren im Rahmen des jährlichen Familienurlaubs auch ein Haus ("Hus am Mien") direkt am See. Waren dort im Sommer, leider mit angeltechnisch nur mäßigem Erfolg.

Der See ist stellenweise sehr tief mit klarem Wasser und hat in der Mitte eine unbewohnte Insel. Die Uferbereiche sind teilweise sehr sandig mit viel abgestorbenen Holz und großen Steinen im Wasser.  Das Ufer ist nur stellenweise zugänglich, größtenteils ist es wohl im Privatbesitz. Wie immer in Schweden gibt es aber öffentliche Badestellen.

Soweitich mich erinnern kann ist der See aufgrund einer Entstehung wohl ziemlich besonders und einmalig in Schweden. Mir fehlt aber die Erinnerung warum...

Ein Angelgeschäft in der Nähe hat mir von (glaubhaften) großen Hechten berichtet, allerdings ist die beste Fangzeit wohl eher von Herbst bis Frühjahr. Was im Sommer bei uns allerdings sehr gut ging waren Barsche -auch wirklich große- in den tiefen Bereichen vom Boot aus. Beim Schleppen auf Hecht hatten wir keinen Erfolg, ich bin hier allerdings auch kein Spezialist! 

Ist auf jeden Fall ein Supersee zum Fischen und Erholen.

Ach ja, irgendwo in der Nähe gibt es noch einen See an dem Du Tageskarten auf einem Campingplatz kaufen kannst und auch Boote ausleihen. Preise waren sehr zivil. Dort hatten wir mit kleinen Wobblern Regenbogner bis zu 4,5 kg abschleppen können.

Wünsche Dir in Deinem Urlaub viel Spass

Martin


----------



## Kölscher (29. April 2010)

*AW: Schweden Miensee in Smaland*

Vielen Dank für die Infos, Reisebericht ist versprochen.

@BliWo
weißt Du noch welcher See das mit den Forellen war?


----------



## Kölscher (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Miensee in Smaland*

Wir haben das Haus Melander direkt am Mien gemietet.
Kennt das vielleicht jemand?


----------



## blumovic (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Miensee in Smaland*

Ich war schonmal da für 3 oder 4 Tage. Hab am östlichen Ende geangelt. War aber meist zu windig um die tieferen Stellen anzufahren. Erstaunlich hohe Wellen für einen Binnensee. Hab es dann meist in den flachen Buchten auf Hechte und Barsche versucht. Mit mäßigem Erfolg. Am letzten Tag konnte ich dann die Inseln passieren und auf 15m Tiefe ging die Post ab. Sehr interessanter See - viel Spass dort:vik:


----------



## SchwedishFisher (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Miensee in Smaland*

Jo Moin 

Hab mal mit meinen Verwanten gesprochen

http://miensfvo.se/?page=home


----------



## jimmie8882 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Miensee in Smaland*

Tipps für'n Mien:

- Auf jeden Fall ein Boot organisieren
- Echolot ist ein Muss (Struktur finden)
- Später am Abend in den Buchten fischen
- Ruhig mal große Köder ausprobieren
- Vergiss das Westufer, da gibt's nur eine schöne Bucht (mittig)
- Ostufer sehr strukturreich - größere Chancen
- Mit Motor nur größere Strecken fahren, ansonsten Rudern, auch beim Schleppen empfehlenswert!
- Je nach Wasserwärme richtig tief unten schleppen - ggf. nen Bullet Weight vorschalten!


Ansonsten kannste Dir immer viele Tipps und Tricks in Urshult holen. Und vielleicht versucht ihr's auch mal am südlichen Asnen, da macht das Schleppen mehr Spass!!!


----------



## Kölscher (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Miensee in Smaland*

@jimmie:
Danke für die Infos! hört sich an als wärst Du schon mal da gewesen...?! Was hast Du gefangen - vor allem wie tief?
Boot und Echolot haben wir. Wir haben das Haus Melander ganz im Süden des Mien gemietet. Kennst Du die Ecke?


----------



## Kölscher (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Miensee in Smaland*

so, letzter Versuch noch jemanden zu finden der schon mal am Mien war - in 2 Wochen geht es los.

Ansonsten werd ich wohl dann den ersten Bericht zum Mien verfassen...


----------



## Lenni4321 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Miensee in Smaland*

hey kölscher deinen see kenne ich zwar nicht aber da du schon am allgunnen warst und ich nicht und ich da aber bald angeln werde und nur erfahrungsberichte von spinnern gehört habe wäre es cool wenn du mal über den was schreibst 
LG Lenni


----------



## Heini85 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schweden Miensee in Smaland*

Moin,

ich lass den Threat mal wieder aufleben.

Hat denn mittlerweile wer erfahrungen am Mien machen können ?
Ich wollte Ende Juli mit ein paar Freunden an diesem See angeln, bin aber noch sehr skeptisch.

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten 
Gruß Heini


----------

